# TIFF vs PSD



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 20, 2018)

In Classic, I've always edited raw images in Photoshop as PSD, but Lightroom CC only allows TIFF.  TIFF is also the default setting in Classic, so is there any reason not to switch from PSD to TIFF?  As far as I can tell TIFFs are significantly larger but are there any other drawbacks?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 20, 2018)

Not really.  I think it is important that PS layers be preserved and any compression is lossless.  Both TIFF and PSD can do this.    Third party editors may not recognize PSD layers but can recognize TIFF layers. So, TIFF is a better choice in this regard.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 20, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Not really.  I think it is important that PS layers be preserved and any compression is lossless.  Both TIFF and PSD can do this.    Third party editors may not recognize PSD layers but can recognize TIFF layers. So, TIFF is a better choice in this regard.



Thanks Cletus, that's helpful


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 20, 2018)

TIF, because it is not proprietary and can do everything that a PSD can do. OK, there are 3-4 obscure things that need PSD, but TIF is a safer, more flexible choice in the long run.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks John, in light of both your replies I'll stick to TIFF.


----------



## Tom75 (Dec 21, 2018)

hmmm, normally psd should offer the same functionality as tiff but at a much smaller file size so why use tiff if you can safe a lot of space with psd

Regards,
Tom


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 21, 2018)

You just have to choose one of the TIF compression options and that size difference effectively disappears.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 21, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> You just have to choose one of the TIF compression options and that size difference effectively disappears.



Where do you set the  TIF compression options,  John - is it in Photoshop or Lightroom?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 21, 2018)

You can find them in various places, Chris, though unsurprisingly LRCC doesn't offer any control.

The key is in PS where saving as TIF brings up an option screen. So if I am unsure if the TIF file has been saved with compression settings, I just do a File > Save As and overwrite the TIF, which then triggers the option dialog. But I don't get too wound up about this, because digital photography uses so much space in any case - what's another xxx mb?

John


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 21, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> You can find them in various places, Chris, though unsurprisingly LRCC doesn't offer any control.
> 
> The key is in PS where saving as TIF brings up an option screen. So if I am unsure if the TIF file has been saved with compression settings, I just do a File > Save As and overwrite the TIF, which then triggers the option dialog. But I don't get too wound up about this, because digital photography uses so much space in any case - what's another xxx mb?
> 
> John



Thanks John, Save As sounds the safest option - the file sizes of PSD and TIFF are staggering compared to raw but disc space is cheap these days.


----------

